# Do they make fuel gauges for buried oil tanks?



## Stax (Jan 1, 2013)

My mom can't get off oil but busted loose from "the contract".  She has a buried oil tank.  Now that she will be responsible for determining oil levels, I'm asking the simple question above.  Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## TheMightyMoe (Jan 1, 2013)

Everyone uses dipsticks up here.

They do make gauges that have a float on them, and can be calibrated to a tanks depth/diameter, but I have not personally used/installed one.


----------



## BoilerMan (Jan 1, 2013)

I've seen pnumatic ones that are calibrated to read based on the "pressure" in the bottom of the tank.  I think there are sonar based gauges as well, but those are costly.

I'd use a dipstick as well.  Be sure it's insured against leakage and know the construction and age of the tank.

TS


----------



## 711mhw (Jan 1, 2013)

You need to know the tank dimensions and then mark up a stick for *that* tank size. You prolly can find the inches=gals. info on the web. to mark up your stick. Figuring out the dia is the easy part. Maybe someone here has a trick to find the legnth.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 1, 2013)

How about the Rocket 7100.http://www.sybasystems.com/OEM Rocket/oem_rocket.html .
They want $229 for it.
I've had the indoor tank unit for several years and it's performed quite well.

edit:  The exterior sensor can't be covered by snow, I imagine, so that'd have to be factored in (birdhouse?)


----------



## avc8130 (Jan 1, 2013)

velvetfoot said:


> How about the Rocket 7100.http://www.sybasystems.com/OEM Rocket/oem_rocket.html .
> They want $229 for it.
> I've had the indoor tank unit for several years and it's performed quite well.
> 
> edit: The exterior sensor can't be covered by snow, I imagine, so that'd have to be factored in (birdhouse?)


 
I have the same thing on my indoor tank. Always worked well for me. No experience with the underground one.  It looks like the idea is that you put the sensor on the top of the tank and then run the wire to the house or some other nearby structure to attach the transmitter to.   Then the receiver goes in the house.  Is $229 installed? 

ac


----------



## maple1 (Jan 2, 2013)

'buried oil tanks' - makes me shudder.

(Maybe it's just me....)


----------

